# Dont know if its my ibs or gerd? Stressed out xx



## dawids (Apr 27, 2014)

I was diagnosed eight years ago after suffering from chronic pain. I constanly had diarrhoea and vomiting literally every time I ate. It got so bad I stopped eating I was convinced I was dying. Horrific abdominal pain and lower pelvicnpain accompanied by complimentary shooting/stabbing pains in my rectum. The pain in my back and upper tummy was horrendous. I had a colonoscopy and endoscopy and was diagnosed with reflux and ibs.
I have suffered on and off wih this for years but my god in the past few months it has came back with avengance making me feell very down and anxious. Horrific burning pain in tummy, stabbing pain in tummy and under left rib, pain on lower left side, pain in my back, pain in rectum why have I had such a bad flare up. I have been wakened through the night with the pain. Anyone else experience this, its making me feel anxious which I know wont help my symptoms xx


----------

